# Welcome to the Sig family- my new P220R Elite Dark (pic)



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Another Sig into my fold. Took her out to the range yesterday and she did not disappoint.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome, my gun ownership time is rather short. but the with the Sigs i have shot, i have come to realize you could never own too many Sigs!! My next addition is going to be the Sig P250 2Sum package


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice additon. Looks great! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

You have one great looking Elite model there. Now that you're spoiled, you will only want to add more Sigs to your collection. (beleive me, I know) ..


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

sig225 said:


> You have one great looking Elite model there. Now that you're spoiled, you will only want to add more Sigs to your collection. (beleive me, I know) ..


Already know. The family consists of a P239 9mm Two Tone SAS Gen II; P226 Elite 9mm; and Mosquito Two Tone .22. Nice little family of four with the a possible one in the oven- 220 Carry:mrgreen:


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

:smt180 oh .. sorry, I should have never doubted you. Sigs are very addictive .... and the only problem I have is that I now neglect my other pistols.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

sig225 said:


> :smt180 oh .. sorry, I should have never doubted you. Sigs are very addictive .... and the only problem I have is that I now neglect my other pistols.


Yeah, I fell in love with my first one which was the P226 Elite 9mm. I love the solid feel and the accuracy. You are correct. It is tough to give them all equal range time.:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pistol. From the looks of it, it should be a good packing pistol. :smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting.:smt071


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Baldy said:


> Very good looking pistol. From the looks of it, it should be a good packing pistol. :smt1099


Thanks. Right now I am still waiting on my carry permit. Initially I will carry my P239 SAS Gen II 9mm in a CBST holster. I am getting good feedback on the P200 Carry and may get that one for carry as well.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful gun

:smt1099


----------

